# [Fri 12th Jul 2013] BREAKAWAY - FREE - Vintage Soul, Ska, Funk, Punk, Pop, Rhythm & 60s... (SW9 8LN)



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 9, 2013)

Last one for a while.....

This Friday (12th July) Time Tunnel Present BREAKAWAY, upstairs at Market House SW9, bringing you the very best in vintage soul, ska, funk, punk, pop, rhythm and 60s beat classics with Boy About Town, Sean Bright, Liam_Ska and Nanker Phelge. 9pm – 3am FREE ENTRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/events/158002244385214/







Some tunes:

www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/breakaway-dudley-and-the-devil-june-2013/


----------

